# lighting for 46g bowfront



## gerbil1189 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello, I'm pretty new to the planted tank side of things. I have a 46g bowfront aquarium with the NO bulb that came with it, 30w. I have had minimal success with any types of plants.

I was looking at this light fixture:

http://www.marinedepot.com/Current_...quariums-Current_USA-CU01127-FWLTFIT5-vi.html

It's a T5HO 2 bulb fixture, totaling 78 watts. Would this be recommended for my tank? How big of a difference would it make for growing plants? 

I am able to get it for $70 + tax. Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## aquaticforest (May 23, 2010)

This would be a great fixture for that tank. The difference would be huge. With that light fixture on your tank you can keep just about any type of plants that you want very easy. The only things you really could not keep would be very high light plants.


----------

